# Roland GX-24 and Toyota machine, Can I do applique?



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Here is my plan please let me know if it will work.
1. Draw logo in Illustrator
2. Cut logo out with GX-24
3. Open logo with digitizing software
4. Digitize running stitch around outside of logo
5. Digitize running stitch just a little inside of step 4
6. Digitize column stitch on edge of logo
7. Load item to be embroidered
8. Run first digitized
9. Load logo (use the first digitized line to line up logo)
10. Run second digitized (use to hold logo down)
11. Run last digitized design for final look

Let me know if I am way off. Thanks Troy


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

I'm not familiar with the Toyota machines but your plan is good, at least in general....

Some embroidery software packages will create applique shapes and automatically create the placement, tackdown and satin edge stitches for you. I have Embroidery Office 9.0 and it will convert vectors to appliques. I also have Twill Stitch Pro which will also do the same.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Troy,
I just finished a bunch of shirts using an applique background to save stitches. I make my design in my digitizing software first. I always make and save the finished design using an outline and adding a convert to column so it will tack down the twill. Then I go into the design and delete everything except the die line(outline) and save that as a companion file. That is what I use to send to the cutter. Very simple. The photo isn't the best and everything is very crisp in real life. I also had not steamed out the wrinkles or the wss yet.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

imeccentric said:


> Troy,
> I just finished a bunch of shirts using an applique background to save stitches. I make my design in my digitizing software first. I always make and save the finished design using an outline and adding a convert to column so it will tack down the twill. Then I go into the design and delete everything except the die line(outline) and save that as a companion file. That is what I use to send to the cutter. Very simple. The photo isn't the best and everything is very crisp in real life. I also had not steamed out the wrinkles or the wss yet.


What in the photo is applique...just the green on the eagle? Also, how do you send the outline to the cutter from the digitizing software. I am using Forte PD, so I dont know if it has that feature. Thanks for the info.


----------



## imeccentric (May 13, 2007)

Troy,
I have gotten in the habit of using the entire shape for the applique piece and adding the column stitching around it to give the whole thing depth. This also makes them patches that you can sell for those things that you can't embroider on. I've also found that most smaller details show up better because you have a more stable fabric to sew on. On this particular design, it saved me about 3000 stitches by not having to sew the green in the design(there was about a 1/4" outline in green besides the inside of the E). I export the dst file as a jpg file to cutstudio. There is an image outline command that converts that jpg to a cut file.(sorry, I had forgotten to put those in) The biggest problem I have is that windows keeps losing the driver for my cutter.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Troy, here's a link to a thread I did a while back that shows the process of how I made an applique design for a local hockey team...

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/vinyl-cutters-plotters-transfers/t49431.html

It's hard to see the tackdown stitch in the middle since it's the same color as the twill but you can see the cut files, placement stitches and final satin stitches... I started in Corel instead of Illustrator but the process would basically be the same.


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Wow thanks for that info...that was a great description.


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Hope it helps! Most of what I did in that project I learned on this forum so hopefully it will help others do the same...


----------



## thutch15 (Sep 8, 2008)

Ok I did some digging on my software and found an applique button. Which does everything on the stitch side. My new question is how do I get my embroidery design to cutstudio?


----------



## tfalk (Apr 3, 2008)

Don't think you can get the embroidery design into Cut Studio. You can either copy/paste the shape from AI or Cut Studio has an AI plug-in to automatically jump to Cut Studio with the vectors. It should be on your install disk or you can probably download it from Roland.


----------

